# BUILDING A STEP SHELF....



## dirtflicker (Jun 18, 2006)

I built this step shelf to display my inks....I used 3/4" X 2 1/2" trim....this type of shelf is great for displaying small bottles and is cheap to make. Ya just need some finish nails, the trim, and what ever color paint you want to use...I used cheap flat white spray paint. 

 DF 











Attachment (1) 


 another view...... 










Attachment (1) 





 heres how the shelf loks while being used.........


----------



## acls (Jun 18, 2006)

Very nice dirtflicker.  It looks like you built the perfect shelf to display your inks.


----------

